
A list of 600 new free MOOCs - onderkalaci
https://qz.com/1120344/200-universities-just-launched-600-free-online-courses-heres-the-full-list/
======
rahimnathwani
The current title is '200 universities just launched 600 free online courses.
Here’s the full list.'

But apparently:

-'just' means 'in the last 3 months'

\- 'universities' includes companies that aren't universities

\- 'launched' means 'announced'

e.g. 'Sequence models' hasn't yet been launched and, when it is, it won't have
been launched by a university

~~~
onderkalaci
Thanks for the feedback. I didn't want to change the title of the text.

------
matty22
This same post was posted on r/programming 14 days ago. Not long ago, a user
in that subreddit posted a big list of courses like this all with affiliate
links at the beginning of each month. S/he was informed that was against the
subreddit rules and they stopped posting directly to the subreddit, opting
instead to write up these blog posts and link to that instead. I don't know if
this is the same person, but it's a strong case of correlation.

No problem at all clicking on affiliate links, but it feels sleezy when
neither the website nor blog post are up front about it. You could generate so
much goodwill with just a small disclaimer at the top of the blog post and
somewhere on the website letting readers/users know that all the links are
affiliate links.

------
Theizestooke
You can also use [http://mooc-list.com/](http://mooc-list.com/) to search by
subject, department, etc.

------
t3ra
A standardized list is also on coursebuffet.com

------
switchstance
Found a course, signed up, clicked join, was redirected via affiliate link to
Coursera where I need to pay for a membership.

~~~
SaintGhurka
Did you try the link at the top of the article that explains how to sign up
for Coursera courses for free?

~~~
switchstance
Doh!

------
knowThySelfx
Good link. Though these courses have been there for a while online.

------
jansho
What a gem! Thank you

